# Renegade Flies



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I have found great success in the Uintas on Renegade flies and a bubble. I can't find Renegades anywhere locally - only online for a buck-a-piece + shipping.

Anyone know of a local retailer that carries Renegade flies?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A great all around pattern.

I've seen them at Cabela's and Sportsmans. Maybe they're just being bought quickly and are out of stock when you happen to be there? -Ov- 

It pretty much depends on where you've been looking.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There are 2 Renegade patterns. The regular and a double.
I see both at Sportsman's in Riverdale and at Anglers Den in Roy.
If you don't see them at the store, ask someone if they have any more.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Perfect reason to learn how to tie flies! Renegades are simple to tie, take very little material, and only take 3-4 minutes to tie each one.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

A #6 double renegade 6' behind a water-filled bubble is a deadly combo in the Fall at Flaming Gorge for the rainbows.


----------

